# Help...my face is soo dry it hurts



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

So normally I have oily skin but lately my face has been getting super dry, red and flaky. I washed my face with the St Ives apricot scrub but I think it irritated my face even more because now it feels very sensitive, it kinda hurts. If someone knows of something I can use that will calm the irritation, please lmk!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KayLuvsMAC* 

 
_So normally I have oily skin but lately my face has been getting super dry, red and flaky. I washed my face with the St Ives apricot scrub but I think it irritated my face even more because now it feels very sensitive, it kinda hurts. If someone knows of something I can use that will calm the irritation, please lmk!_

 
Oh yeah the scrub especially St Ives can irritate your skin especially when it is sensitive to begin with.

I have Mario Badescu colllagen moisturizer that I love. I don't get the red but I do get the flaky and dry skin. If you want to exfoliate I would recommend Prep scrub from Dermalogica it's very delicate to facial skin because they use corn husks that aren't as abrasive.

I would be tempted to say olive oil, i started to get ezema on my hands from wearing gloves and washing constantly and a guy told me to put the oil. I love that man...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 30, 2008)

Could it be an allergic reaction to something? Are you using anything new?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 30, 2008)

Olive Oil as a Moisturizer

For those of you interested in olive oil as a moisturizer...

It is good for face and body and I even read stretch marks. Take a looksie

"If you have very oily skin, I do NOT recommend Olive or any OTHER oils after drying clean skin. I recommend lemon juice, strawberry, or cucumber
sliced/peeled and wiped on dry skin for ten min. then rinse with cool water and pat dry with CLEAN
towel."

I found this while reading the replys, I do not know how legit they may be but just giving you all options.


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I recently purchased a mac studio fix but I really doubt that's what is causing my face to dry out. Other than that nothing new.

Would it be possible that maybe this is happening because the weather is changing? Or would that be totally out of the question?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Could it be an allergic reaction to something? Are you using anything new?_


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KayLuvsMAC* 

 
_Well I recently purchased a mac studio fix but I really doubt that's what is causing my face to dry out. Other than that nothing new.

Would it be possible that maybe this is happening because the weather is changing? Or would that be totally out of the question?_

 
It could be, also if you are using the heater in your car already it could totally be zapping the moisture from your skin.


----------



## user79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Look for absolutely perfume-free and hypoallergenic products. I have also very sensitive skin and I use almost all perfume-free moisturizers. Make sure you get a thicker type of cream for your face, but make sure it's perfume free. I like Eucerin, personally.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KayLuvsMAC* 

 
_Would it be possible that maybe this is happening because the weather is changing? Or would that be totally out of the question?_

 
It's definitely possible that the changing weather could affect your skin like that. My skin usually freaks out between seasons until it adjusts, but it's very sensitive. Mine's actually currently trying to adjust. It's already cold enough here to turn the heat on, so my skin has been much drier and flakier. Actually a little sensitive to the touch too, but I wasn't sure if that was because it's been windy here (wind burn) or a new treatment I'm using.


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

try tolereen , it is a moisturizer made by glytone, it is a clear liquid that goes on great


----------



## amyzon (Nov 10, 2008)

If you need a rec on a very gentle facial moisturizer to use for the time being, I would suggest Purpose Gentle Cleansing Wash.  You can pick it up at any drug store for about 6 bucks.  It's got no oil, no soap, it's non-comodogenic, and it doesn't strip the skin of moisture but still is great at removing makeup.  Usually this time of year I'm in the same boat as you but since I've started using this wash I've had none of my usual winter dry skin problems.

I second the Eucerin rec for moisturizer.  It is a lifesaver.


----------



## user47 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KayLuvsMAC* 

 
_So normally I have oily skin but lately my face has been getting super dry, red and flaky. I washed my face with the St Ives apricot scrub but I think it irritated my face even more because now it feels very sensitive, it kinda hurts. If someone knows of something I can use that will calm the irritation, please lmk!_

 
Ouchy!  Do you have any aloe vera gel/lotion?  After cleansing your face with a gentle cleanser at night, you can follow up with a thin layer of aloe vera.  It'll help heal the skin.  Also, drink plenty of clean water.  Hope this helps!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

My skin cracks and flakes like crazy...well it used to...I use Origins Mega-Mushroom Face Serum and Face Cream. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 10, 2008)

It sounds like you're having an allergic reaction...

I've very sensitive skin and I use Biotherm Aquasource Non Stop Oligo-Thermal Gel Intense Moisturiser. I also use St.Ives Apricot scrub but the one for sensitive skin. So far it works pretty good on me.


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

Do not use St Ives Apricot scrub on your face. I have very sensitive skin as well. 
I use Neova Purifying facial cleanser. I swear by it.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm wondering if a hyrdocortisone based cream might help ease the irritation..


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 8, 2009)

I normally have oily skin, but in the winter time my face gets very dry also (especially after a shower). I use Olay active hydrating cream and it works wonderfully. When I don't need a heavier moisturizer I use Olay sensitive with spf. 

For cleaners, I use Origins A Perfect World. I also use the Purifying Tonic by Origins and it doesn't dry out my skin at all, it just feels refreshed.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 9, 2009)

make sure ur not washing with hot water. use warm water to lather and rinse and then do a cool rinse to help calm it.(it will help acne too). cold water doesnt rinse off cleanser/soap good and hot water will dry/irritate ur skin.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KayLuvsMAC* 

 
_So normally I have oily skin but lately myface has been getting super dry, red and flaky. I washed my face withthe St Ives apricot scrub but I think it irritated my face even morebecause now it feels very sensitive, it kinda hurts. If someone knowsof something I can use that will calm the irritation, pleaselmk!_

 
Before giving you products you can use, i need to ask you some questions about your skin to help you understand what your skin needs and if what you are using is correct for your skin's needs...

1)You normally have oily skin right? Do you still get oil on your face or has your oil production totally stopped? If you still have oil production, where is it at?

2) Any known skin conditions such as rosacea or sensitive skin (skin that reacts to a majority of skin care products)?

*If you still have oil production...and it's all over your face*,then you do NOT have DRY skin. you're skin is just dehydrated. People with dry skin do not produce oil at all. So if you do still produce oil all over your face, your skin is just lacking water. And even if you drink 8 glasses of water each day, you can still have dehydrated skin.Go for a hydrating serum or lotion to splash your skin full of water toget rid of that "dryness" you are feeling.
Try *Vichy's Aqualia Thermal Fortifying & Soothing 24hr Hydrating Concentrate*. It's my life saver when my skin get's dehydrated and it goes on like water. My skin feels amazing just after one use. Biotherm has a hydrating serum too.And then stick with a light moisturizer such as a gel so you are not using anything too heavy (with too much oil) for your skin...cuz ur already producing enough oil, right?! *Biotherm's Oil-Free Water-Gel* moisturizer is soooooooooooooooooooo goooooooooooood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*TIP:*
Dry skin = lack of oil production
Dehydrated skin = lack of water

*If you produce oil just on the T-zone area*and our cheeks feel tight and dry, then you have a combination skin.Some parts of your face are producing oil, and some parts not. Still opt for a hydrating serum/lotion because ur skin can still be lacking water in some parts (anyone can get dehydrated skin especially in the winter!), but also use a cream for combo skin. that will target the areas you are DRY, but it will accommodate your oily areas as well. Try* Biotherm's Aquasource Oligo-thermal Fluid SPF15 for Normal/Combo skin *(green packaging), or you can stick with the *water-gel* one mentioned above if you like an extremely light feel. 

*If you are not producing any oil at all*,all over our face, then you are a DRY skin type, which means you need a cleanser that is moisturizing (creams, milks, soap free - they do NOT lather) that does not strip away your skin's natural moisture/pH balance. Gel/lathering cleansers will strip it away; which explains why your skin feels very tight after washing. *Biotherm's Milk Cleanser* for Dry Skin is excellent! You will also need a moisturizing cream to restore your skin's level of oil. *Biotherm Aquasource Oligo-thermal fluid SPF 15 for Dry Skin* (pink packaging) is wonderful as well! Most people with just mild to moderate sensitive skin are good with Biotherm. They do contain Thermal Water in it, so it's very soothing and fortifying for the skin. If you have extremely sensitive skin, then opt for Avene or La Roche Posay products. They're made for people with the most sensitive skins (eczema, psorasis, rosacea) and also contain Thermal Water.

But if you are still producing oil, try to go for a soap & fragrance-free cleanser such as *Avene's Extremely Gentle cleanser*.It won't disrupt the pH balance of your skin and strip much, if anything, away. The entire line from Avene is made for people with sensitive skin or for very reactive skin. They also have a milk cleanser you may want to try.

I have oily skin, but i looooooooooove the texture and feel ofmilky/cream cleansers. They are optimal for people with dryer skin types, but there's no fine line rule that says only dry skin types should use it. I also personally really dislike St. Ives products. lol they've never really worked for me, and have met many unhappy St. Ives users who complain about no results, and dry & irritated skin from using it. However, i kno there are some people who use it and are happy with it. But in your case, it doesn't seem so.

I hope that helps you figuring out what your skin type is and the condition that it is in, and what your skin needs. Then you will be able to know what products your skin needs. If you have any more questions or do not understand something, PM me or post a reply.


HTH!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 9, 2009)

use a cream face wash - try to use products with no perfume.
I discovered Eurcerin Aquaphor while i was in America this Christmas. The the Advanced Therapy tube- Amazing. You should ask for an emollient moituriser from your doctor too.

Also make sure u drink plenty of water and take an Essential Oil supplement eg. Omega 3 /fish oils for a least 3 months before you see results.

I have extremely dry skin!!


----------



## lumiere (Feb 14, 2009)

Drink more water and use a gentler scrub..I recommend clinique's exfoliating scrub.


----------



## mochabean (Feb 14, 2009)

I think that until your face clears and stops getting red or reacting to the scrub, I would not use anything harsh (like scrubs) on your face. Your face probably got irritated and reacted. Keep your skin products mimimal-- face cleanser, moisturizer, SPF in the daytime. That's all you really need. I learned that facial scrubs like St Ives are very irritating to your skin and too harsh. So instead I do chemical scrubs like AHA or BHA. Its very gentle and I don't have to worry about my skin getting damaged.

I suffer from breakouts and acne. Up until last week I was using tree tea oil. Even with diluting it, I found out my face was reacting to the stuff and my chin area got really red, raw, dry and flaky. I let my skin rest for 3 days without wearing makeup. But the dry flakiness was still there. So I started adding jojoba oil to my skin regimen. To combat this, I take several drops of jojoba oil and mix it with my moisturizer before applying it to my face. It has helped keep the flakies away. And my face is no longer dry and cracked like it was. Its back to being normal and moisturezed again. Note, I do have oily combination sensitive skin, but adding the jojoba oil does not make my face anymore oily than it already is.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm wondering if a hyrdocortisone based cream might help ease the irritation.._

 
Hydrocortisone cream will definitely help. But I wouldn't use it for more than a few days in a row though.

Not sure how you'd feel about this product but I'd recommend emu oil. You can find it at a vitamin store or a health food store and even online. It's noncomedogenic and is very soothing and moisturizing (it actually has anti-inflammatory properties along with other good stuff). I find that it does help a lot with any irritation that I'm having. It doesn't sink in too well though so I'd only use a little bit rub it into my palms and pat it on my face after you get out of the shower to help it absorb more. And make sure that since you will be using this on your skin to check if it is fully refined.

I forgot to mention that for the next few days, try to avoid any treatments on your face (like any peels, scrubs or masks) as this can aggravate the skin further. Also try to avoid any face makeup. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright, NO ONE USE THE ST IVES APRICOT SCRUB!! Apricot seed chunks are SHARP and don't exfoliate, they leave micro cuts on your skin, therefore making your skin more prone to infection and pain.  If it's super dry, drink water!! And make sure to get an excellent hydrating cream.  Once you're doing that for maybe, a week.. Buy a gentle exfoliant with ROUND bead exfoliants, or get an enzyme peel (just a liquid or gel you put on your face for about 5 mins and the plant enzymes eat away dead skin cells).  If that doesn't work then I'm not too sure what will.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Alright, NO ONE USE THE ST IVES APRICOT SCRUB!! Apricot seed chunks are SHARP and don't exfoliate, they leave micro cuts on your skin, therefore making your skin more prone to infection and pain.  If it's super dry, drink water!! And make sure to get an excellent hydrating cream.  Once you're doing that for maybe, a week.. Buy a gentle exfoliant with ROUND bead exfoliants, or get an enzyme peel (just a liquid or gel you put on your face for about 5 mins and the plant enzymes eat away dead skin cells).  If that doesn't work then I'm not too sure what will._

 
My friend who took a cosmetology course had told me that about the "natural" scrubs that have the uneven sharp exfoliaters. 

I haven't had any luck finding any good scrubs of any kind. I'd rather do a peel instead.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_My friend who took a cosmetology course had told me that about the "natural" scrubs that have the uneven sharp exfoliaters. 

I haven't had any luck finding any good scrubs of any kind. I'd rather do a peel instead._

 
Dermalogica Prep Scrub has corn cob husks, I have used it for years. I also used St Ives Apricot Scrub when I was 16... never again.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Dermalogica Prep Scrub has corn cob husks, I have used it for years. I also used St Ives Apricot Scrub when I was 16... never again._

 
Corn cob scrub?! Thats new to me lol! Sounds interesting.  I guess I'll have to make a stop tomorrow to the salon by my house (I swear I seen a Dermalogica sign in their window a while back) and check it out. I'll try to not be TOO amused when I get to see it in real life lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had a bad reaction to the St. Ives Apricot Scrub the first time I tried it too. My friend had stopped by my house to give me a gift for my bday. It was a bunch of little travel sized products she had bought for me at the store. Well the scrub was one of the things she got me. After using it once, I didn't touch it for the longest time. Then I got curious one day and tried it again with no problem and never had a problem afterwards either, I used this stuff for sooo long. But since the last year or two I've stopped completely. Micro-tears and cuts don't sound fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Corn cob scrub?! Thats new to me lol! Sounds interesting. I guess I'll have to make a stop tomorrow to the salon by my house (I swear I seen a Dermalogica sign in their window a while back) and check it out. I'll try to not be TOO amused when I get to see it in real life lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a bad reaction to the St. Ives Apricot Scrub the first time I tried it too. My friend had stopped by my house to give me a gift for my bday. It was a bunch of little travel sized products she had bought for me at the store. Well the scrub was one of the things she got me. After using it once, I didn't touch it for the longest time. Then I got curious one day and tried it again with no problem and never had a problem afterwards either, I used this stuff for sooo long. But since the last year or two I've stopped completely. Micro-tears and cuts don't sound fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







._

 
Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant might be really good for you to, check it out also, it has no big abrasives in it. I loved this but moved and forgot where I put it but heard it mentioned the other day on here and was like, oh yeah that shit rocks.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant might be really good for you to, check it out also, it has no big abrasives in it. I loved this but moved and forgot where I put it but heard it mentioned the other day on here and was like, oh yeah that shit rocks._

 
I definitely need one that's a bit more gentle and less abrasive so this sounds good! 

Are Dermalogica products only found in salons/spas or something? The salon by my house has been the only place I've ever seen anything up for their products.

And here's a fun little fact for ya: A few years back I was rummaging through the cabinet in my bathroom (the one behind the mirror) looking for something. As I was searching I came across an eye cream in a tube from Dermalogica! I was just like huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how did this get here? I'm the only girl and beauty junkie in the family. I had never bought anything from that brand either before so it def wasn't mine. My mom only uses this Lancome cream cleanser and that's it. She didn't know anything about it. I was soo puzzled. But in the meantime I just claimed it as my own and used it for a little bit. 
I finally asked my dad and guess what?! It was his!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 He told me that he was concerned about his under eye circles and bags. So he had a female coworker recommend and find a product for him to use to help with his under eye issues lol. Then he asked for for it back after finding out I took it and was now using it lmfao!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I definitely need one that's a bit more gentle and less abrasive so this sounds good! 

Are Dermalogica products only found in salons/spas or something? The salon by my house has been the only place I've ever seen anything up for their products.

And here's a fun little fact for ya: A few years back I was rummaging through the cabinet in my bathroom (the one behind the mirror) looking for something. As I was searching I came across an eye cream in a tube from Dermalogica! I was just like huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how did this get here? I'm the only girl and beauty junkie in the family. I had never bought anything from that brand either before so it def wasn't mine. My mom only uses this Lancome cream cleanser and that's it. She didn't know anything about it. I was soo puzzled. But in the meantime I just claimed it as my own and used it for a little bit. 
I finally asked my dad and guess what?! It was his! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 He told me that he was concerned about his under eye circles and bags. So he had a female coworker recommend and find a product for him to use to help with his under eye issues lol. Then he asked for for it back after finding out I took it and was now using it lmfao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dermalogica is a product that should be given by a professional skin specialist. They have many different products and have knoledgeable staff to see to your specific needs. So I don't think you will find them outside of a salon or spa.

So ask when you go in, they may even still have better options for your needs.

Men are vain to, be happy he takes care of himself. My sweetheart uses Dermalogica and Jan Marini. He got me into facials (no not that kind) and taking care of my skin.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Dermalogica is a product that should be given by a professional skin specialist. They have many different products and have knoledgeable staff to see to your specific needs. So I don't think you will find them outside of a salon or spa.

So ask when you go in, they may even still have better options for your needs.

Men are vain to, be happy he takes care of himself. My sweetheart uses Dermalogica and Jan Marini. He got me into facials (no not that kind) and taking care of my skin._

 
Ohhh, that clears up why I don't see much of their products out on shelves. 

I found it funny because my dad's such a...MAN! As in he doesn't do much for his appearance besides just washing his face in the shower and getting regular hair cuts. It was just kind of out of nowhere that he decided to get this eye cream. Now, he asks me frequently what could be done about his under eye bags and wants to look into plastic surgery but can't afford it. I always tell him that when I have a career going I'll pay for it if it'll make him happy lol.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Feb 17, 2009)

Use Eucerin Calming Creme on your face.  Use a dime size amount and rub it in.  This saved my dry winter face skin.


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,

It's really difficult to reccomend a product thats right for you without actually seeing your skin. I would suggest that you visit a salon that stocks professional brands such as Dermalogica, Decleor or Thalgo etc. and get a skin analysis from a qualified therapist. They can then provide you with the correct treatment.

All factors can affect changes in the skin e.g. environmental or hormonal and we can become allergic to items that we previously had no problem with. 

I hope this helps!

xx


----------



## jesstess (Apr 5, 2015)

i have contact dermatitis i have reactions to citrus fruits...and this happens to me when i have an "episode"
   stage 1 is light irritation 
  stage 2 tiny bumps around my mouth
  stage 3 weeping (clear fluid leaks if i scratch it)
  stage 4 very dry layer of skin around mouth area
  stage 5 peeling

  first thing you need to do is DRINK WATER tons!
  mashed banana helps hydrate the skin but will burn if your skin is raw
  coconut oil and sugar will help exfoliate
  triple antibiotic cream or petroleum jelly will prevent the corners of your mouth from splitting


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (Apr 8, 2015)

I have sensitive, dry skin and I use 100% pure Argan Oil (not the drugstore kinds that barely puts any Argan Oil in them, make sure its pure!). It dries very quickly and makes my skin feel so hydrated. I apply it once in the morning and once before bed and my face has never felt better! Try it out and let me know if it helps!


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 14, 2015)

KayLuvsMAC said:


> So normally I have oily skin but lately my face has been getting super dry, red and flaky. I washed my face with the St Ives apricot scrub but I think it irritated my face even more because now it feels very sensitive, it kinda hurts. If someone knows of something I can use that will calm the irritation, please lmk!


  KayLuvsMac - did any of the suggestions below help you and did you sort out your painful problem?


----------



## Kathy Smith (Apr 21, 2015)

user79 said:


> Look for absolutely perfume-free and hypoallergenic products. I have also very sensitive skin and I use almost all perfume-free moisturizers. Make sure you get a thicker type of cream for your face, but make sure it's perfume free. I like Eucerin, personally.


Eucerin is my fave also - i almost feel weird that i like it so much being that it's drugstore but whatever works! i like l'occitane from sephora for the formula but can't stand all the fru-fru smells.


----------

